# Tracking device found in my car



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

My iPhone told me that it found an AirTag moving with me. I located the tag in my back seat. I took the battery out and reset it. Kinda creepy.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Somebody could have dropped it on accident. Then again who have you pissed off lately?


----------



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

It was dropped in the pocket in the back of a front seat. Not an accident. Can’t think of anyone I pissed off. Been single a long time.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I think it takes about 10 to 15 minutes of an air tag actually following you that's not yours before you get a notification about it. I could be wrong on the time though. If you can remember when exactly you figured out that you're car had a tag in it, you can look back through your trip history and kind of pinpoint to if it was a rider or not. Maybe even figure out who actually did it.


----------



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

It was a few days. I heard it beeping occasionally but those high pitch tones are hard to pinpoint. Even when the phone said it was near I didn’t connect the dots. I have several AirTags myself I thought it was alerting me I left my keys behind or something. I don’t carry keys anymore so I get that message all the time. 
just creeps me out that someone would intentionally track my location. On the other hand, I got a free AirTag.


----------



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

By the way, take out and reinsert the battery 5 times and it’s yours 😊


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

What kind of car do you drive?

That will explain what was up and someone was most likely going to make you a victim on the next nightly news…


----------



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> What kind of car do you drive?
> 
> That will explain what was up and someone was most likely going to make you a victim on the next nightly news…


That was my fear


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Sixotoo said:


> That was my fear


You have to find the body first to be the victim. Otherwise you're just missing.

Muwahahahahaheha


----------



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

Dead either way. A point without a distinction.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Sixotoo said:


> That was my fear


Well, truthfully if someone is tracking you and you drive a Tesla then know whomever is planning to rob you must be a real idiot because it is easy to track the stolen vehicle.

Also the smart thief will not steal a Tesla and will wait for someone in a SUV they can strip for parts and sell out of country.

I would avoid Tesla cars seeing most are rented by Uber drivers and owned by Hertz…


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I would avoid Tesla cars seeing most are rented by Uber drivers and owned by Hertz…


Tesla's the worst EV to Uber with.

Hertz the worst company to rent Uber's from.

Apple the worst company to buy products from.

Why? Stockholm Syndrome Effect.

They all believe in making their customers suffer. It's a marketing technique.

Squeaky wheel gets the grease $$$$.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

You've said you work a small community, so maybe someone just tagged the only Uber Tesla in town for no other purpose than being able to request you specifically.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

That is kind of weird. I doubt a pax is planning to murder you. However, they could’ve left the air tag to track your location to try to steal the Tesla one day.


----------

